# Ft Lauderdale-Melano FF culture needed!



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

ASAP...

05/28/2009.

Phil

[email protected]


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wish I was closer Phil. I can overnight you a few.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm 4 hours away .. near Orlando I have 2 you can have .. I'll also Pm a member near you as well, On the chance he missed your post.

Dan


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

thanks guys...

Hard to believe that there are only a couple DB members in the entire Miami Dade / Broward area 

Orlando / Tampa / Central area...plenty of hobbyists. SoFl.....not many.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol, I found that funny, only because I have made two 8 hour plus drives to pick up frogs or items for sale ,, I was feeling the exact opposite. 

Dan


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nobody?.....wow......


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Phil If you want I will send you a couple melano cultures, All you have to do is pay for shipping.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

*Got some!....*thanks for all the long distance replies and offers though!

I really needed some in a matter of_ hours...._

Jon....longtime DB member but not too active of a poster hooked me up as he lives nearby.

Jerry from *Drosophila* (margate) also offered to come through with some.

Thanks again guys.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner Phil, I was out of town. Glad you got some though. If you need another let me know.

Also, thanks Dan for the heads up.


----------

